# deer caine



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone ever try the deer caine from walmart? I got a gallon this week, plan on putting it out monday.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

They will eat the ground up to get that stuff.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

All depends on location.....I put it in two places last year several times....One spot has a hole in the ground now about 4 foot wide and 2 foot deep...the other has not been touched....so make sure you put it in soil that you think you could plant a garden...nice and rich...I think the one spot I tried was to hard


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

been using it alot this year with great sucess. In fact I just put the brick out on MondAy after using the liquids the last month or two, and ended up with 211 pictures on my trail camera within 5 days. They were all over it. Seems to be good stuff.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

i know last year me and a buddy bought a jug of the liquid form of it and didnt know where to put it so we just poured a little on a log and tree stump and darn if the deer didnt start eating the log and stump, we came to the conclusion that u could probably pour this stuff on just about anything and they would eat it


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I always dump it and other products like it onto old stumps, lasts a little longer and does not wash away.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I would not have believed how well it works until I saw where a gallon was dumped last year this past weekend. The deer are eating the dirt it is just gone, not like they are digging it up and pushing it around its just gone. I am buying some this week and dumping it ASAP by some stands, I think it will work better for me next year from what I dump this year. I really don't understand how it works but it does, it will probably be illegal soon.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

It is very unlikely that it would ever be illegal. All these products are doing is what mother nature has already done and you put it where you want instead of "her" doing it. They are after the natural occurring minerals that is already out there. "We" just concentrate it more and allow the deer to get their fill of it all at one local. I sure hope I'm not showing my age but........before all this fancy stuff came out, we just busted up salt blocks and tossed them into the woods. Same effect and alot cheaper. But yes even I have bought the new stuff and yes it does work.lol


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

There are actually quite a few natural licks around ohio/ky. A lot of places were named for them even. Licking river and Salt Lick Creek there are many in southern ohio and ky though.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Is it really healthy for a deer to be eating dirt? I understand that the deer is after the minerals that your pouring on the ground but if they have to eat dirt to get it, that just dosn't seem natural. I saw a similar product at the store the other day called Buck Rock. It is a mineral lick that looks like a rock and on the package it recomends not breaking the rock into small particles to be absorbed into the ground because the deer would then eat the dirt and that is not healthy. Does anyone know the effects of a deer eating dirt? It can't possibly be a good diet. Not trying to tick anyone off, just dosnt seem right.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

How bad could it be. Pigs eat poop and they don't die from it.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

A friend and I put this stuff around 3 locations on travel routes on his 35 acres. The first week, nothing. Second week, only 1 lick had any activity. I took some corn and spread it around each location. 4 days later, every one of the licks had been hit very hard. It seemed like the deer only used it if they accidentally tripped across it unless they were brought to it by the smell of corn or something. It got a ton of activity, though and it definitely worked.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

This past Tue I went and bought 2 packages of Whitetail Addiction at Wal Mart $4.96 each one powder one liquid. I took them out and dumped them as prescribed on 2 different spots near my stands, I have 5 stands on the farm now, so 2 with the stuff and 3 without. I will check them maybe this weekend or so and report back. This farm has a very active herd on it so if it works I should see some action soon.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

well I got it out weds afternoon instead of last monday, put it just off of a well used trail where I got my late season doe last january,no deer yet though small rodents,looks like squirel have been working it over pretty good.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I put out 2 of those "buck rocks" at the end of last season. I checked one of them yesderday and it was a 2' diameter 1' deep hole in the ground. There is no sign of the rock, it must have melted into the ground. I am looking forward to checking the other one later in the week.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Dirt is actually part of a deer's natural diet. Their bodies absord the nutrients in the dirt and just pass it on through like humans eating vegetables. I know as humans, it is hard to think about eating dirt, but to deer, it is just part of their diet. This information came from one of the guys from Evolved Habitat. I watched a segment on their Block Topper product and this is the info he gave on deer eating dirt.

lg_mouth


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I put the stuff out on 9-12 and I went out and checked the stuff this weekend (9-24) no hits or noticable deer traffic stopping at it. I do not plan to go back out until the season starts. I hope by Nov it is drawing in some ivory.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

You also have to remember that this time of year there are a lot of food sources available and unless they stumble across this - they ar enot going to know it is there. They may need a little help finding it. Maybe not. I was told the best time to put it out is in the spring. That being said, we just put out some Powder Deer Caine 2 weeks ago. We'll be out there tomorrow night scouting and will check it out. I'll let you know what we find.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Next week we'll be at my place in Hocking, I'll see if they are ready to sample what I leave them :!  We can only hope!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Well I dumped the stuff in two different areas on 9-12 and nothing has disturbed the mess as of 10-5. Although we did take a 6 pt last Sunday from one of the stands he was not messing or acting like he was any way interested in the mess. I think it takes 6 months for it to start working.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I used it years ago and it didn't work at all! What I found that works is find a apple grower and get thier apple pumis from making cider! They normally put it wooden crates and they will let you take in your truck( as long as you bring the create back). They put it in with a forklift and it takes two guys to dump it off the tail gate! However I have busted the gate cables and dented my gate twice they are heavy! The plus is the apple smell is so strong in a day or two there are deer everywhere around the dump.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

my buddy put some out on saltfork land and they have a hole bigger than 1 and a half car hoods about a foot deep dug... this has been over about 8-9 years.... but they tear it up.... he puts it out in the spring!he has used it other places but not with the success as this spot!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

A guy at Gander Mountain told me it was good stuff, so i bought a gallon of it along with some feed corn. I placed it in 3 different locations. I got rid of the vegitation and put a little of the caine down. I then put some corn down on top of the clearings. Once i had the corn down I put more caine ontop of the corn. 

Came back a week later and nothing. Went back on 10/25 and the corn was gone and one of the holes looked like they were digging to China. While I was sitting in my stand 2 does and a fawn came up to where one of my piles of caine and corn were. A thick 8pt came in and headed toward the pile of corn. I would have taken the shot but when he came in the does moved on and so. The does sat there for about 10 minuets trying to dig up the ground and get the remaining specs of corn off the ground.

I had never used anything like this before and im a firm beliver now. I went back and got 2 more bags of corn to place back out, and well see what next tues and weds brings for results.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

flypilot33 said:


> How bad could it be. Pigs eat poop and they don't die from it.


and we eat pigs

ive been using the powder form of deer caine in the same spot for over 3 years now and sometimes i check the "hole" i will see fresh hoof prints everywhere and sometimes i see only a few. like someone posted, it matters what the deer are eating at the time i guess. i will continue to use it as long as its legal. i saw a ton of white oak acorns on the ground 3 weeks ago and was puzzled because i know how deer love those. went to the stand wednesday evening and they were all gone. not even a shell around. and by the way my "hole" was pretty tore up. it looked like a mud hole and i just sprinkled the powder over it and mixed with a stick.


----------

